# Help with wiring...



## Israelx (Sep 3, 2017)

Picked up a 23kW Lima generator end powered by a Kubota diesel (I believe). This was about 14 years ago. The use I'd intended never materialized, but I would now like to use it for home back up power. 
#1 It did not come with a control panel. (I'd thought I'd handle that as abandoned project came together, but abandoned it indeed was).
#2 I believe it was originally set for 3 phase.
#3 I'd bought it for a good price like a "pig in a poke", but was advised by a tech that by applying (I believe it was 6 volts..."here" ...I should get a reading there, as it ran. Which I did (again about 14 years ago)...and did read an "output".

The point being that now, 14 years later, none of it has been retained at all as to what is what...nor if I can even use this for single phase 120/240.

Where I'm at...if I can get engine to start up (it has been garage kept and not seized)...and I can find out what sort of control panel to get, what the wiring should be...and set a pad to place it on...is there anyone to whom this at all makes any sense? Would inclusion of a photo of the wires from gen set end help in anyone's being able to direct me?

Thanks.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes, photo's and perhaps a model #


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with Handyman, nice to know what we're talking about. Define "control panel." Something mounted on the genset with breakers, meters, switches, etc. or a panel to interface with your house? "Diesel and three phase" sounds like military, also " 14 years ago," add those two together and manuals, parts, etc. could be very difficult to find and very Xpensive. I'd do a simple load calc to see how much power I need to run my house in an outage, and buy a new genset, I believe most of us have found out that 3-5KW will do that, but do the calc and see. If it is three phase, the easiest thing to do would be to go with the latest incarnation of the old "MG (Motor Generator) set," to convert the three phase to single phase. Not cheap. You could easily exceed the cost of a new genset in buying bits and pieces and tinkering them together. When you're done, if it works, how reliable would it be in an outage? JMHO.


----------



## Israelx (Sep 3, 2017)

I appreciate the replies. I hope to post photos later. And yes, by control panel I mean that which interfaces with the genset, not the transfer switch.


----------

